# Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Wiiware games get English fan-translation patch



## Zense (Apr 29, 2020)

Great! Translations are always nice to get. Also I know that's a wiiware title but those low poly models really give the N64 a run for its money.


----------



## James_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Wait, Mystery Dungeon was on the Wii?


Every day I learn something new.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 29, 2020)

That's nice, but how we supposed to play it? Can't buy that game since the service has ended.


----------



## Zense (Apr 29, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That's nice, but how we supposed to play it? Can't buy that game since the service has ended.


Obviously you have to look on ebay for a wii or wii u that comes with it installed


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 29, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That's nice, but how we supposed to play it? Can't buy that game since the service has ended.





Zense said:


> Obviously you have to look on ebay for a wii or wii u that comes with it installed



Not suggesting piracy but I mean..... This _is_ GBAtemp..


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 29, 2020)

Zense said:


> Obviously you have to look on ebay for a wii or wii u that comes with it installed


That sounds expensive and much work for a game that looks less appealing than the one that just came out for switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Can you play these with a wii u pro controller or do you need a working wiimote? I assuming a wiimote would be needed


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Apr 29, 2020)

Now we can all know how bad these games are! Trust me, worth it just to know how lucky you are to have super mystery dungeon.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 29, 2020)

0/10 - not enough water


----------



## Darkshade (Apr 29, 2020)

Sasori said:


> Can you play these with a wii u pro controller or do you need a working wiimote? I assuming a wiimote would be needed



Even better, you can use a DS as a controller natively.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Takeshineale128 (Apr 29, 2020)

if your on a mac running 10.7 or later use Multipatch for mac https://projects.sappharad.com/tools/multipatch.html


----------



## _v3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice, I played through this when it came out in Japanese, guess it's time for another playthrough (the game is nothing special though)

The translations are complete for all 3 games??


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

HOLY SMOKES YEAH BABY

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



bigfatToni said:


> HOLY SMOKES YEAH BABY


I'M GONNA GO DOWNLOAD THEM FROM MY LOCAL WAD DEALER


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow these wads are really hard to find


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Wow these wads are really hard to find


you just gotta dig a little bit more buddy


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Apr 29, 2020)

Is it possible to inject these wads in the Wii U (VC Injection)?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 29, 2020)

I downloaded, patched, and installed the Radiant one as soon as I saw the announcement on Discord. I’m super excited to play through them, I love PMD so much.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

if anyone is curious the games are already prepatched and uploaded to that iso land site


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 29, 2020)

My friend code is 4472-7748-1037, playing the Radiant adventure group one if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 29, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That's nice, but how we supposed to play it? Can't buy that game since the service has ended.



There is this nice little thing called google and this little cool feature that web browsers have called "download".


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 29, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> There is this nice little thing called google and this little cool feature that web browsers have called "download".


....I think they're being sarcastic....

_I hope they are, anyways.._


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

every time i try to play it gives me a black screen. This also occurs with other channels. HELP


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> every time i try to play it gives me a black screen. This also occurs with other channels. HELP


What does the screen say?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Sasori said:


> What does the screen say?


nothing, btw I have a region free wii,I even tried making the wads region free but nothing happened


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Cool! I didn´t know there is a japanese exclusive entry of the series.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 29, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> nothing, btw I have a region free wii,I even tried making the wads region free but nothing happened



What was your Wii's original region? PAL, I'm guessing.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> What was your Wii's original region? PAL, I'm guessing.


yep


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Apr 29, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> yep


If you're running Windows, I'd look into a program called ShowMiiWads, and try changing the WAD region to PAL. Sometimes region-free things get finicky and don't like to work for.. just.. no reason.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 29, 2020)

MaxToTheMax said:


> Now we can all know how bad these games are! Trust me, worth it just to know how lucky you are to have super mystery dungeon.


idk why people hate on that game- it's damn fantastic, and certainly better than most of the others
the only one that could possibly beat it is the explorers trilogy and even that's up for debate in my opinion
but yeah- we are LUCKY.


----------



## hell_night (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow... I didn't expect the Wii started the pokemon mystery dungeon series.. Or maybe it was the DS and the Wii just got a Wiiware version or something..

I really enjoyed Pokemon Rangers too, but sadly that was gone too..


----------



## raxadian (Apr 29, 2020)

This is amazing, time to figure how to install Wiware on my Wii.


----------



## Darkshade (Apr 29, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> yep


Please read the readme provided, we included a solution for this exact scenario.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Darkshade said:


> Please read the readme provided, we included a solution for this exact scenario.


oh you mean using the headerfix files? FLIP showed no problems when applying the patch

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



StrayGuitarist said:


> If you're running Windows, I'd look into a program called ShowMiiWads, and try changing the WAD region to PAL. Sometimes region-free things get finicky and don't like to work for.. just.. no reason.


didin't work

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i think the problem here is my wii, 'cause not only it crashes with these games, but also: grill off with ultra hand, frobot, metroid prime 3 preview and some others


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Apr 29, 2020)

Perfect timing. Was just going to mod a spare Wii I had.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Darkshade said:


> Please read the readme provided, we included a solution for this exact scenario.


IT WORKS!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darkshade said:


> Please read the readme provided, we included a solution for this exact scenario.


the only problem is that a part of the screen is black


----------



## Beerus (Apr 29, 2020)

i remember the days when i was trying to play it without an eng patch played the first 30 min, good times


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Apr 29, 2020)

Possible to use on a Wii U?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Possible to use on a Wii U?


Yup! Just install the wads in vWii using a wad manager and launch with USB GX

DS connectivity works with DS Download play on the 3ds as well!


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Apr 29, 2020)

Sasori said:


> Yup! Just install the wads in vWii using a wad manager and launch with USB GX
> 
> DS connectivity works with DS Download play on the 3ds as well!


I thought I'm only allowed to install wads generated for vWii? What's about Wii VC injection?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> I thought I'm only allowed to install wads generated for vWii? What's about Wii VC injection?


I haven't tried vc injection tbh just the installed wads


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Apr 29, 2020)

Sasori said:


> I haven't tried vc injection tbh just the installed wads


Which wad manager have you used for vWii?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Which wad manager have you used for vWii?


Yet another wad manager


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 29, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That's nice, but how we supposed to play it? Can't buy that game since the service has ended.


I might know a place.


----------



## Flame (Apr 29, 2020)

couldnt make it work on the Wii U course of the 50hz thingy

too lazy to take out the Wii 

phone it is.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

wait why would anyone wanna use the ds as a controller?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 29, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> wait why would anyone wanna use the ds as a controller?


why not?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> couldnt make it work on the Wii U course of the 50hz thingy
> 
> too lazy to take out the Wii
> 
> ...


modern problems require modern solutions


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

sks316 said:


> why not?


eh you're right. I wonder how many games on the wii support the ds as a controller


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 29, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> eh you're right. I wonder how many games on the wii support the ds as a controller


Well, Smash Bros. for Wii _U_ supports the _3_DS as a controller.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

sks316 said:


> Well, Smash Bros. for Wii _U_ supports the _3_DS as a controller.


what about brawl?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Apr 29, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> what about brawl?


Not that I know of.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

bigfatToni said:


> wait why would anyone wanna use the ds as a controller?


More comfortable and feels more natural cause of the original mystery  games


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 29, 2020)

Sasori said:


> More comfortable and feels more natural cause of the original mystery  games


true true


----------



## medoli900 (Apr 29, 2020)

hell_night said:


> Wow... I didn't expect the Wii started the pokemon mystery dungeon series.. Or maybe it was the DS and the Wii just got a Wiiware version or something..
> 
> I really enjoyed Pokemon Rangers too, but sadly that was gone too..


The first two mystery dungeon game were on GBA...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh boy! Oh snap!
If there was just a way to download WiiWare games in a special format and install it to the Wii through suspicious ways in order to play this game.
_MAAAAAAAAAAAN_ if only there's a way to make this crazy idea into reality. 
Why would people release a patch of a game that can't be played because the Wii Shop is closed?
Why are people so mean with my feelings? What have I ever done to them to deserve such fate!?


Spoiler



Sarcasm



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also people from spain:
"Onde esta la version en español, gillipollas?"


Spoiler: Translation



wHeRe iZ tHe SpAnISh VerZiOn, HEeLeEPoYaZ?


----------



## Codemastershock (Apr 29, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> If you're running Windows, I'd look into a program called ShowMiiWads, and try changing the WAD region to PAL. Sometimes region-free things get finicky and don't like to work for.. just.. no reason.


This game is particularly a little annoying to work. If the Wii is modded as "Region Free Channels" inside priiloader it doesnt work, you can install but it simply bsod and the title doesnt show properly because of japanese fonts. I managed to make it work by creating a japanese emuNAND with modmii and copying a save game inside the emuNAND (if it tries to create a new save file, it crashes)

if someone needs a savefile to make the game work, here it is, just use savegame manager gx to install to the emunand created or to install in the internal memory. You can make a new save game overwriting the save slots fine, what it particularly doesnt like is to generate a file on the nand itself.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Apr 30, 2020)

Flame said:


> couldnt make it work on the Wii U course of the 50hz thingy
> 
> too lazy to take out the Wii
> 
> ...


So this doesn't work for the Wii U?


----------



## Flame (Apr 30, 2020)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> So this doesn't work for the Wii U?



it might. i just couldnt get it to work.


----------



## elenarguez (Apr 30, 2020)

I used Steve's Custom Nand Loader MOD to force it to 60 hz on Wii PAL consoles but testing on Dolphin gives error when It create the save, however, without Nand Loader creates it perfectly, what could it be? I haven't tried it on a real Wii, but I'll do it later.
I'm very happy about this btw 
EDIT:
Tested on my Wii using uloader : working. It takes a while to create save data.
I installed it in the real nand and gives the error 109999 as in Dolphin using the Custom Nand Loader mentioned (I don't know the cause....). Without him works perfectly at 50 hz PAL.
Why does it work in uloader and in the real nand not? 


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## hell_night (May 1, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> The first two mystery dungeon game were on GBA...



Right! I played and finished both, how could I have forgotten... Damn my memories been getting bad!

I suppose I was referring to them being on a home console now that you mention it! Portable-wise they were on the GBA and I finished them and totally forgot about that, haha!


----------



## Shade0103 (May 1, 2020)

Someone managed to use buddy passwords? I've tried so many times but they do not work


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 2, 2020)

Shade0103 said:


> Someone managed to use buddy passwords? I've tried so many times but they do not work


I haven't tried one yet, but make sure you're typing it correctly. Those shits are so JPEG'd in the Operations Guide I wouldn't blame you for typing them wrong, and I just wish the translators had given us a high-quality PNG or a text file containing them.


----------



## Rya687 (May 2, 2020)

Shade0103 said:


> Someone managed to use buddy passwords? I've tried so many times but they do not work


Just to make sure, you're not trying to enter a password you got from outside the game, right? According to the readme, the fan translation doesn't use the same passwords as the unpatched games for technical reasons, so any passwords you find online won't work.

Anyway, this translation was pretty unexpected. Didn't think there was still going to be one after all these years. Might check it out if I ever get around to modding my Wii. Though I hope the DS Download Play ROM will get translated at some point as well. Would be nice to use it so I don't have to re-learn the controls.

Quick question about getting the games to run on a PAL Wii. Do I understand correctly that this requires setting the display mode to 50 Hz? And will this affect the games in any way? I wouldn't want to have to deal with something like every 6th frame being skipped.


----------



## elenarguez (May 2, 2020)

Rya687 said:


> Just to make sure, you're not trying to enter a password you got from outside the game, right? According to the readme, the fan translation doesn't use the same passwords as the unpatched games for technical reasons, so any passwords you find online won't work.
> 
> Anyway, this translation was pretty unexpected. Didn't think there was still going to be one after all these years. Might check it out if I ever get around to modding my Wii. Though I hope the DS Download Play ROM will get translated at some point as well. Would be nice to use it so I don't have to re-learn the controls.
> 
> Quick question about getting the games to run on a PAL Wii. Do I understand correctly that this requires setting the display mode to 50 Hz? And will this affect the games in any way? I wouldn't want to have to deal with something like every 6th frame being skipped.



It doesn't affect the gameplay but I played yesterday and noticed that in the game it doesn't occupy the entire TV screen... there is a black frame of about 5 cm in the lower area of the TV and its a bit unpleasant to see it...


----------



## gamecaptor (May 2, 2020)

So I'm getting this screen when I try and load them up. The patching appears to be ok and I changed them to USA with ShowMiiWads. Any suggestions?


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 2, 2020)

gamecaptor said:


> So I'm getting this screen when I try and load them up. The patching appears to be ok and I changed them to USA with ShowMiiWads. Any suggestions?


Have you tried loading it without the region-change? I can't speak for the vWii, but it works just fine as a JP WAD on my real Wii.


----------



## gamecaptor (May 2, 2020)

I actually did first, then I got that error message, so then I tried the region change and had the same error. It seems to be complaining about something but I can't tell what.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 2, 2020)

gamecaptor said:


> I actually did first, then I got that error message, so then I tried the region change and had the same error. It seems to be complaining about something but I can't tell what.


Do you have a different console to test it on?


----------



## gamecaptor (May 2, 2020)

Unfortunately no. Seems to be the only WAD installs I've had issues with. Maybe I'll try repatching them and deleting them and reinstalling them.


----------



## Shade0103 (May 3, 2020)

sks316 said:


> I haven't tried one yet, but make sure you're typing it correctly. Those shits are so JPEG'd in the Operations Guide I wouldn't blame you for typing them wrong, and I just wish the translators had given us a high-quality PNG or a text file containing them.


Yes, they are illegible
But i tried it several time and seems nothing works..


----------



## Rya687 (May 3, 2020)

Shade0103 said:


> Yes, they are illegible
> But i tried it several time and seems nothing works..


Apparently, a text file with the passwords was just added in a new version of the patch.


----------



## Jonnysert (Jul 25, 2020)

Super cool to see these Wiiware titles that were essentially unplayable for most westerners finally see an English translation!


----------



## totakeke95 (Nov 25, 2021)

When are you supposed to publish the tools to be able to translate it into other languages? It has been a year and a half ... We have a group where we would like to be able to translate it into our language (Spanish).


----------

